# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  [SOLVED] Retrieving the Entire Row of a Matched Value

## marlea

If the lookup value is repeated several times in a column, how do you use VLOOKUP to return data from ALL of the corresponding rows?

----------


## ExcelTip

Problem:

The range A1:E6 contains ID, name, gender, and age data for a group of people.
We want to lookup the data range for each ID listed in column G and retrieve all data from the matching row.

Solution 1:

Use the VLOOKUP function as shown in the following Array formula:
{=VLOOKUP(G2,$A$2:$E$6,{2,3,4,5},FALSE)}
Select range H2:K2 and enter the above Array formula. 
Then, copy/paste the formula from cells H2:K2 to H3:K4.	

To apply Array formula:
Select the cell, press 

Solution 2:

Use the INDEX and MATCH functions as shown in the following formula in cell H7:
=INDEX(B$2:B$6,MATCH($G2,$A$2:$A$6,0),1)
Copy the formula and paste it to all cells in the range H7:K9.

----------

